# Old fly Reel and rod



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

Got this old fly reel from a family friend, It does not have any engravings or markings showing what kind of reel it is or how old it is.

The family friend didn't have any information on it except that it is "very" old, and he wants me to find out as much as I can about it for him.

So if anyone knows about this reel or could point me in the direction of an expert would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Bronson Flylite?

http://skeletonflyreels.weebly.com/reel-makers.html


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe Judd is right on, though it's not the one pictured. There are a number of skeleton fly reels out there. Common production reels out were from Bronson, Sport King and Pfleuger. Many are unmarked, others just say "made in USA" or something similar. Most sell from 10-40 bucks, depending on condition. Let me know if you are interested in selling, I collect them.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I believe Judd is right on, though it's not the one pictured.


I'll take half right over 100% wrong anytime! :lol:


----------

